# My 4 year old wanted to participate



## JaVa (Jan 19, 2018)

:lol2:

My sons favourite thing right now is to send smiley faces to everybody. 
he saw the smiley faces on the forum and wanted to send some to all of you. 
So here goes.

:shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::coffeelove::running::running::running::trickydicky::trickydicky::linkfish::linkfish:uttahere:uttahere:uttahere:uttahere::linkfish::linkfish::linkfish::linkfish:


Oliver says hi! :bye:


----------



## gaijin (Jan 19, 2018)

Moi or Hej from Sweden, Oliver. :viking:


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 19, 2018)

Moi

If he is old enough to post here, you should start letting him use your gyutos.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 19, 2018)

My 22 month old like to chop chop with dad. He holds his plastic knife with a proper pinch grip. 

He would rather watch cooking videos on YouTube than cartoons. The force is strong with this one.


----------



## OliverNuther (Jan 19, 2018)

Gday from Australia, Oliver.&#127462;&#127482;&#129322;


----------



## Bef (Jan 19, 2018)

:running:irate1::lol2::tease::hungry::wink:


----------



## JaVa (Jan 21, 2018)

Oliver thanks everyone for the warm welcome! 

Special mention for Bef for the smiley faces.

:shocked3::linkfish:ullhair:arty2:


----------



## JaVa (Jan 22, 2018)

It seems Oliver is becoming a regular poster on the site. :lol2: 
Maybe I should make him his own account if this is becoming a habit. Gotta teach them young.

Here goes again.

:linkfish::linkfish::trickydicky::shocked3:arty2:uttahere:uttahere:


----------



## gaijin (Jan 22, 2018)

irate1: :funfunfunfun::funfunfunfun::funfunfunfun::cliffhang::cliffhang::Beersausage::grilling::grilling:


----------



## JaVa (Jan 28, 2018)

His back :lol2: 

arty2::grilling::bliss::trickydicky::trickydicky:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 30, 2018)

Yea Yea:bliss::bliss::bliss::bliss::bliss::dazed:


----------



## JaVa (Feb 12, 2018)

:trickydicky::linkfish::rofl::tongue:


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello from Brazil, Oliver!


----------



## Xenif (Feb 12, 2018)

My son Adrian (4) wants to say hi as well


----------



## JaVa (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey adrian! 
...and everyone else too. 
Best 
Oliver

:shocked3::shocked3::welcome2::welcome2::welcome2::welcome2::yatta:uttahere::linkfish:uttahere:


----------



## JaVa (Mar 3, 2018)

... And here he goes again...

:running::razz::shocked3::tmi::bliss::hula:


----------



## JaVa (Mar 3, 2018)

:shocked3::angryexplode::angryspin::linkfish:


----------



## JaVa (Mar 7, 2018)

:shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::jumpy::bonappetit::hula::hula::jumping::angryexplode::angryexplode::angryspin:uttahere:


----------



## hmansion (Mar 18, 2018)

Oliver finds all the best emoticons - I didnt know some of these existed!


----------



## Christian1 (Mar 18, 2018)

He is good


----------

